# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร MOTOROLA โมโตGP-1200 ตั้งช่องฟรี ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้

## vvv

ขายวิทยุสื่อสารโมโตGP-1200 plus บอร์ดมาเลเซียแท้. มาแว้วๆๆๆ มีจำนานจำกัด! ช่วงโปรโมชั่น เป็นของใหม่ เสียงเพาะไม่แหลม. ลงโปรแกรมช่องฟรี16ช่องสแกนได้ แรง7.4W อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่อง.
■ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะครับตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้.
และย่านดำมีทุกช่องปกติ
ย่านดำ136-174MHz ราคา 1,590.-

----------

